# Pearl white touch up paint help??



## Rmabus (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone know where to pick up the pearl white touch up paint for a white orca. I have a couple of scratches that need some help to make sure I don't look like a hack on my sweet ride.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rmabus said:


> Anyone know where to pick up the pearl white touch up paint for a white orca. I have a couple of scratches that need some help to make sure I don't look like a hack on my sweet ride.


You look like a rider if you've got scratches on your bike. You look like a poser if it's perfect  

But, since you asked, go to the local auto parts store. They have a rainbow of different colors there. Find the closest match, and get one that comes in a ball point applicator. You can fill the scratch and wipe off any excess. If they're not busy they'll probably let you bring the bike in with you to get the closest match, but you actually don't need to get all that close to pass the 3 foot rule- which is that someone not looking for scratches won't notice if they're three feet away. Why would you need better than that? If somebody is looking closer they'll notice anything but a complete re-spray. Cadillac has had a lot of pearl whites in the last 20 or so years.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*As California said*



Rmabus said:


> Anyone know where to pick up the pearl white touch up paint for a white orca. I have a couple of scratches that need some help to make sure I don't look like a hack on my sweet ride.


Auto parts. Don't know about the Orca but GM has a color called white diamond pearl which is close to a lot of pearl white bikes. I have learned that using pearl paints is a little different than regular paint. What gives it the deep pearly luster on touch up is applying many coats. THe touch paint has a clear quality to it; trying to fill a chip all at once didn't work well (actually I think several thin coats is always best anyway). But applying many coats, altho a pain, gave a beautiful touch up that I was very pleased with....good luck

b21


----------

